# ruger blackhawk 357 vs. s&w 357 686



## heavyd

i am looking into both these guns and would like your opinions on which you think is better.


----------



## niadhf

for what purpose/purposes. I love my blackhawk .357 ss
Course i use it for pistol hunting, plinking, and CAS. NOT for CCW. Haven't shot THAT smith, but all smith i have have been great guns.


----------



## heavyd

i am looking to use the gun at the range and to collect. i want a 357 and those two were recommended to me


----------



## 41M

They are both good guns. If you go with the Sturm Ruger I'd say look at the Bisley model; it has a different grip angle that I think makes recoil easier if you go with more powerful loads. They also made a commenorative .357 Blackhawk that was nice and might have more collector value down the road. I've got a 4" and 6" 686 so I guess I like them too. I think I like the 4" more at the range.


----------



## seldont

I am the former owner of a Blackhawk and currently have a 686. They are both good guns but I personally prefer the Smith by a country mile.


----------



## TOF

Do you want to be able to shoot double action ? If so the 686. If not they are both good machines.


----------



## Bob Wright

I'd go with one or two of each.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bisley

If you intend to do only single-action shooting, then I would save some money by buying the Ruger. But if you want to become proficient with a double-action, buy the S&W, and just shoot it in DA mode. 

Most folks start out DA, can't hit anything, and then give up and just shoot SA, anyway.


----------



## clanger

Totally apples and oranges. 


One should have a SA and DA. Shooting DA may make you a better SA shooter as well (better grip, reduced 'waiving' of front sight). 

I love shooting both. Knock the eye out of an ant SA, or, evaporate the black rings w/ a DA Magnum. (it's good form to blow out the flaming target after you do this...:mrgreen 


Get both. I mean it. 

One can never have enough revolvers. Just ask Bob.


----------



## USAFgsm

An older 3-screw Blackhawk in good shape is both an excellent shooter and a sought-after collector's item.


----------



## paradis1142

Both are good but I prefer the smith


----------



## BULLMACK45

*686+*

Buy a 686+. It's a 7 holer. Exceptionally smooth & very accurate. (mine is) JBR


----------



## TomC

Something more closely comparable to the 686 is the Ruger GP100. The single action New Model Blackhawk (NMBH) is quite different in look and feel to the 686. The GP100 is quite close. Different but close. Picking one among the three will be a matter of personal preference and intended use. If this is just going to be a range gun, then any would do. If it is intended to do duty as a night stand gun, the double actions would probably be preferable.

I have examples of all of these. Eliminates the problem of choosing, except which one to choose to take to the range, but I actually prefer the larger N frame 627PC. 5” barrel, stainless 8 shot, but that is just me.


----------



## nailer

seldont said:


> I am the former owner of a Blackhawk and currently have a 686. They are both good guns but I personally prefer the Smith by a country mile.


What he said.:smt033


----------



## SuperRuger

clanger said:


> Totally apples and oranges.
> 
> One should have a SA and DA. Shooting DA may make you a better SA shooter as well (better grip, reduced 'waiving' of front sight).
> 
> I love shooting both. Knock the eye out of an ant SA, or, evaporate the black rings w/ a DA Magnum. (it's good form to blow out the flaming target after you do this...:mrgreen
> 
> Get both. I mean it.
> 
> One can never have enough revolvers. Just ask Bob.


I would agree totaly. You cant compare SA to DA. The blackhawk has been known in the SA world as one of the best. They are built off of a totaly different platform as most of the western type SA's are as compared to the modern type DA's. They don't feel anything alike when shooting so how can you compare them. The fair comparison would be the GP100 to the 686 in which case there is no comparison. GP100 by far. I have heard many that aren't nessesarily Ruger fans comment that the GP100 may be the best 357 mag you can own. I would have to agree but i am very bias toward Ruger especialy when you consider cost versus quality. I think you would be foolish to say that S&W is not a great gun but is it on average per model 200.00 to 300.00 dollars, and in some cases such as the 460 & 454 Casull, 600.00 better. I think not, at some point you have to be paying for the name. I would also agree with give me a revolver over a semi anyday. :smt1099


----------



## cougartex

I prefer S&W. :smt023


----------



## TomC

I feel fortunate that I am now in a position where I can indulge myself with the purchase of firearms. I have a few Ruger NMBHs, a SP101 and a couple of GP100s and a bunch of S&W .357s in J, L and N frame. 
1. If you can handle the long lock time of the single action Rugers, you are in a better position to handle the single action pull of the good double action guns.
2. IMO, the Smiths are a little more mechanically sophisticated than the Rugers. Not necessicarily better, just different. The Smiths often have better trigger actions when they come out of the box, but they both smooth up well. After you are done, there is really very little to choose between them.
3. The Rugers have a rep for being rugged. Rumor control has it that at least one ammo company uses a GP100 for their .357 ammo development, expending very large quantities of ammo through it without problems. No real surprise there.
4. While we still live in a relatively free country, you get to make your own decisions on what to purchase and use. And if you have trouble making decisions, you can just alternate among a group of guns until you make a final decision. I for one am not holding my breath while waiting to make up my mind.


----------

